# Targets



## Woodchipper (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi I'm relatively new at slingshots and am looking for suggestions for good targets


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My all time favorite is beer\soda cans.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Everything is a target with a slingshot  just be safe. But to answer your ? My favorite target material is kangaroo leather.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome.

A lot will depend on the type of ammo, distance, ft/lbs energy, etc. Beer/soda cans work but don't last long. Metal food cans, pet food cans, last longer but watch out for ricochets. I get the cheap paper plates in bulk and draw a 2 inch circle on them to practice accuracy. For more continuous practice, a leather circle on a couple of strings works well. Check out the thread on catch boxes.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Cans are good stationary and moving targets. I love cans.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

For me... target choice depends on whether I'm using a catch box or not. Ammo costs may push you into the world of ammo catch boxes. If that happens, you're into paper targets or some little hanging object kind of target that works with the catch box. If you're one of the lucky ones with a cost-free, inexhaustible ammo source... then your choice of target isn't restricted by what works with the box you're using. In that case, I also like beer/soda cans. There's something deeply gratifying about destroying them with repeated hits. Probably my "Inner Juvenile Delinquent" coming out to play or something...

As said above, be careful with soup cans and other food cans. The ricochets can sometimes provide unpleasant surprises. In fact, that thought underscores the advisability of always wearing safety glasses.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Ive found when using a catchbox mostly that 1.5" wide or so brightly colored Duct Tape works great. What you do is just repeatedly fold it back on itself till its about a 1/8"thick x 1.5" square or so. Just hang it up in the box. Mine has been in pretty steady use for a year now using 58"marbles and .177 bb's. Its nice and quiet and ammo doesnt ricochet off it. Great for indoors anyway. No guarantee how it works with larger steel ammo though.

For outside i sometimes tie a length of that bright colored surveyors flagging tape on a treee branch to shoot at. Just stuff some/most of us have around the home.


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Woodchipper,

I am new to SS also. I prefer the paper target with a grid, which I found on this site, it helps to see where you are hitting. Yes, cans are fun and very gratifying to hit, but for me - a beginner, paper is more helpful in becoming more accurate. 
I looked for the target to link it to this thread, but could not find it again. Maybe one of the veterans can find it.

I also made a catch box like Nathan's, from Simple Shot; check out his video.

Have fun


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I buy a package of copy paper, usually runs Three dollars. I then cut it into fourths. Then I draw whatever size circle I want to shoot at. I use a flat washer and color the inside so I don't have to trace. I also hang a plastic golf ball in front of the paper to see his far I miss. I have a friend that lets me use his copy machine. Also if you look up pellet gun targets there will be lots of ideas. Oh I almost forgot, the reason I cut the paper into smaller pieces is because what I learned on the forum. The smaller target is easier to focus on.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard, friend! Anything that doesn't bleed is a good target starting out (as long as you don't mind if it breaks)...also, wear safety glasses. Trust me on that one


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is said, "When you have a hammer, Everything looks like a nail." So the answer is, "What is Not a target?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Whittler (May 2, 2014)

Excepting Body parts, ^ What he said.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Punch a hole in a soup can lid about 1/2" from the edge with a nail. Get a piece of bailing wire (or string, speaker wire, paperclip, whatever) and tie it up. Shoot for days.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You really can't go wrong with a good set of cans


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't remember who posted it, but they took a soda can, and smashed it in a can crusher. Makes a nice swinging target


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Take a look in the gallery for 3-D and animated target suggestions, and a bunch of paper targets you can print. If you shoot at objects (not paper targets in a catch-box), be sure to have a good backstop, and an area set up so traffic (people and pets) is not not in the way of rccochets. I was shooting at 10 meters, and had a 6 meter ricochet line drive back at me.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Have a look in the Templates section, here is the link: http://slingshotforum.com/files/category/4-targets/

And welcome to the forum.

cheers, jazz


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

We recently discovered 12 inch Pizza tin pans. They make a great "Pling" when you hit them, and since they're big you can put them far off. Paint balls hit them too and go SPLAT really nicely.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> We recently discovered 12 inch Pizza tin pans. They make a great "Pling" when you hit them, and since they're big you can put them far off. Paint balls hit them too and go SPLAT really nicely.


Ok. so I didnt have a video of this before but now I do, so just fast forward to just before the 2 minute mark and you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Pocket Shot,

Great video and shooting!

Thanks,

jazz


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

...yeah, and get some free advertising as you go helping out with the "targets"...(?) Yeah, ^^^what he said^^^.


----------

